# Does Valbazen work?



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

I have used Molly's Herbals for the last 5 months and it has been fantastic. I figured I would go ahead and deworm this time using a chemical dewormer since we are getting into the hotter months. We had resistance to Ivomec before, so I don't really want to use it. Has anyone had success with Valbazen and if so, at what dosage?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Valbazen works for me just fine. I dose it at 1cc per 10 lbs. Are you doing this because you have something or just as a preventative? I wouldn't bother using chemical dewormers unless you have a problem. I think you would be better off having a fecal done and see where your goats are. Then if you need to treat something that Valbazen works on, then do so.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Valbazen is good but DO NOT use in pregnant does


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

One of my does that I am milking is a little pale. Everyone else looks great though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If a parasite problem is making your goat's eyelids pale, then it is probably either coccidia or barberpole worm. With Barberpole Worm, you need to use Ivomec. Valbazen won't do anything for that. Also if it is coccidia, then you would need DiMethox. That is why I would strongly suggest getting a fecal done before you do any chemical dewormers so that you are using the right dewormer to get rid of your problem.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Valbazen is good but DO NOT use in pregnant does


 This is true.. :thumb:



> If a parasite problem is making your goat's eyelids pale, then it is probably either coccidia or barberpole worm. With Barberpole Worm, you need to use Ivomec. Valbazen won't do anything for that. Also if it is coccidia, then you would need DiMethox. That is why I would strongly suggest getting a fecal done before you do any chemical dewormers so that you are using the right dewormer to get rid of your problem.


 I agree... a fecal will help determine how to treat.... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes valbazen works -- but I second the need to determine the actual worm/parasite to determine proper treatment


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumbup:


----------

